# Emo Ninja Training



## BigDyl (Jan 18, 2006)

Todays Workout:

*Pre-Workout:*

Caffeine: 80 MG
Maximum Pump: 4 Tabs (Tolerance Mapping, reccomended dose is 6 tabs)
1 scoop Choco Whey

Warmup:

5 minutes on the treadmill

*Chest/Tri's*

Flat BB Bench
135 x 6
185 x 3
205 x3


_Working Sets (All done with strict form, 1 second pause at bottom)_

Flat BB Bench

235 x 6 (couldn't get 7,  )

Incline BB Bench

225 x 5 (Again  )

Flat DB Bench

90's x 8
90's x 7

Skulls

135 x 7
115 x 9

Dumbell Flys

40 x 12
35 x 15



Maximum Pump did infact fill my muscles with blood.  My forearms were noticably bigger, and although I can't isolate my chest, I felt more focused.  I wasn't any stronger, but I don't expect results for a week or two.

I'm also planning on running a 4 week dose of Anabolic Matrix RX.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 18, 2006)

Good luck!


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 18, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Good luck!



Thanks.   


Hopefully I will keep the Journal updated.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 18, 2006)

Why would an emo ninja focus on bodybuilder exercises? Shouldn't you be sparring, agility training, learning to use weapons such as katanas etc?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 18, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Why would an emo ninja focus on bodybuilder exercises? Shouldn't you be sparring, agility training, learning to use weapons such as katanas etc?


You left out crying.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 18, 2006)

And I always assumed the ninja fantasies were because you were a pussy...


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 18, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You left out crying.



And singing really crappy songs where you whine about having a tiny cock and a girlfriend who's a bitch.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> And singing really crappy songs where you whine about having a tiny cock and a girlfriend who's a bitch.



Check my sig.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 18, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Why would an emo ninja focus on bodybuilder exercises? Shouldn't you be sparring, agility training, learning to use weapons such as katanas etc?




Didn't go to Jiu Jitsu class tonight.


----------

